
Ability to Search Source Code? - hellofunk
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/2874/
======
hellofunk
4 years and over 2000 votes, with no response from Atlassian.

~~~
detaro
except that there are responses from Atlassian (Not necessarily very helpful
ones, but not none)

~~~
hellofunk
Those aren't responses, those are filler comments to give the illusion of
action.

~~~
detaro
And you know it is an illusion of action because... ?

Really, it's bad enough as it is, it is not necessary to try to make them look
worse and IHMO badly reflects on the one making such claims.

~~~
hellofunk
Over 4 years with no ETA or announcements on this widely required feature
satisfies the criteria of "no action."

That's fine if I'm just whining, but am hoping to get some attention to them
on this, since apparently they don't give much weight to their own feature-
request system.

